# Nur kurze Freude am Teich



## mikbre (9. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
Jetzt ist der Teich eine gute Woche alt und er verliert immer Wasser. Ich habe schon ein paar Mal Wasser aufgefüllt, aber von Sonntag bis heute fehlen schon wieder 12 cm. Und das bei einer Fläche von 6 x 3 m.
Wem ist das auch schon mal so ergangen?
Gruß Ilo.


----------



## B ausm westen (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Ilo,

bei mir ist es auch so hab auch 2 löcher im Teich gefunden. 
Den Teich haben wir auch erst ím Juli gebaut.
Aber ich finds nicht schlimm ist ein gutes argument neu und größer zubauen  
Bis dahin müssen wir halt immer wieder wasser auffüllen.


----------



## Buratino (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Ilo,
würde an deiner Stelle schauen wie weit das Wasser sinkt, hoffe mal das es immer die selbe Stelle ist wo es stehen bleibt. Dann mußt du in der Höhe die undichte Stelle suchen. Hatte bei einem meiner ersten Teiche auch mal so ein Problem  , eine richtig schöne große __ Erdkröte hatte hinter der Folie eine Grube ausgehoben und es sich darin gemütlich gemacht . Da ich die Folie am Rand nicht richtig befestigt hatte ist sie umgeknickt und so waren ca. 10cm Wasser aus meinem Teich verschwunden. Hab ne ganze Weile gebraucht ehe ich die Ursache gefunden habe. Bin mal gespannt was deine Ursache ist!!??

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Arigato (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Mikbre,

an irgendeiner Stelle, vermutlich im Randbereich wird Folie umgeknickt sein.
Ich hatte bei meinen Teich als er neu war mal das gleiche Problem.
Fülle deinen Teich komplett auf, besorge Dir Sägespäne ( ca. eine Handvoll ) und verteile diese auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Im Regelfall solltest Du dann erkennen können ( nach ca. 2 Stunden ) wo das Wasser verloren geht da die Sägespäne in die Richtung treiben wird wo das Wasser abläuft. ( Sogwirkung )
Hat bei mir auch funktioniert. Unter einen grossen Stein am Rand war die Folie umgeknickt.

Das ganze funktioniert natürlich nur bei relativ Windstillen Wetter, aber die augenblickliche Wetterlage ist Optimal dafür.

Viel Erfolg und Gruss
Arigato


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*



			
				Arigato schrieb:
			
		

> besorge Dir Sägespäne ( ca. eine Handvoll ) und verteile diese auf der Wasseroberfläche.
> Im Regelfall solltest Du dann erkennen können ( nach ca. 2 Stunden ) wo das Wasser verloren geht da die Sägespäne in die Richtung treiben wird wo das Wasser abläuft. ( Sogwirkung )


 
Diese Methode ist uns neu, hört sich aber auch vielversprechend an  . 

Ansonsten hatten wir das Thema "Lecksuche" hier schon einige Male. Zum Beispiel hier könntest Du auch noch ein paar Tipps finden.


----------



## Arigato (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Methode ist uns neu, hört sich aber auch vielversprechend an  .
> 
> Ansonsten hatten wir das Thema "Lecksuche" hier schon einige Male. Zum Beispiel hier könntest Du auch noch ein paar Tipps finden.


 
Der Tipp mit der Kondensmilch ist mir wiederherum neu, hört sich aber gut und logisch an  

Gruss
Arigato


----------



## Ela (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Ilo, das Problem hatte ich auch schon gehabt und dann festgestellt, das die Ursache beim Bachlauf lag. Da der Bachlauf oder Wasserfall bei mir wie eine Rinne mit Steinen drauf geformt ist, hatte einer der Steine die Folie, an einer Stelle, runtergedrückt und dort lief das Wasser so langsam ins Erdreich.
Wir haben die 1cm dicke Folie und da muss schon ziemlich was passieren bis die ein Loch hat.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hi Ela,

...iss ja nicht schlecht.

Bisher wusste ich noch nicht daß es eine 1 cm. dicke Folie gibt !!!  

Wo kann ich die kaufen und wie teuer ist die ???


----------



## Ela (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Jo,
muss man ja nicht gleich so hämisch drauf reagieren. Kann man sich ja denken, dass das ein Schreib-oder Gedankenfehler von mir war.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hi Ela,

.... hast ja recht... entschuldigung... 
war aber nicht böse gemeint, ich blödel halt gerne mal ein bißchen. OK ?


----------



## Bombusterestris (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo,
von dem Trick mit der Kondensmilch, den Ludwig beschreibt, habe ich auch schon gehört, aber selbst noch nicht getestet. Aber ich glaube der Strudel oder der Tornado wird nur bei größeren Löchern sich einstellen? Einfach mal versuchen. Viel Glück!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Zusammen!

Der Trick mit der Kondensmilch klingt wirklich gut! Kompliment für soviel Kreativität.

Wieviel Wasser darf eigentlich ein Teich mir n...gart-Ufermatte verdunsten? Dass so eine Ufermatte, die wie ein feuchter Schwamm am Rand herumliegt naturgemäß die Verdunstung erhöht, ist klar. Aber um wieviel???
Ich frage deshalb, weil mir der Wasserverlust bei uns auch etwas hoch vorkommt. An warmen Tagen im Sommer (In diesem Jahr wohl eher die Ausnahme... :-( ... )  musste ich bei unserem 1300 Liter-Becken (Fertigschale GFK) manchmal rund 50-60 Liter nachfüllen. OK, es ist auch noch ein Bachlauf daran, dessen Böschungen ebenfalls mit oben genannter Ufermatte ausgekleidet sind (Fotos von dem Bauprojekt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6951 ). Gibt es eine Faustregel für Wasserverlust? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Ufermatte und hat eventuell einen Verdunstungs-Vergleichswert???

Ach so, ehe Fragen in diese Richtung kommen: Es ist eine Kapillarsperre am Bach eingebaut. Und kontrolliert habe ich die auch schon. Mehrmals... 

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Black1 (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Alex

Ich habe an meinem Teich keine Ufermatten.Da kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, wie die Verdunstung da aussieht.  

Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, daß bei einem Bachlauf eine hohe Verdunstung sein kann.Wenn Du sonst keine Stelle findest, würde ich nächstes Jahr bei warmen Wetter den Bachlauf mal abstellen und dann den Wasserverlust prüfen.

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Danke, Black1. Werde ich mal testen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Verdunstung über die Ufermatte?

Bis bald, Alex


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Moin Alex,

was hasten du fürne Ufermatte,frage deshalb so genau,weil es ja da auch wieder unterschiede gibt.

Ich selber habe keine...... habe hier aber irgendwo schon mal gelesen das Ufermatten richtige Verdunstungs-maschinen sind..................wo war das nur................????

Wenn ichs gefunden habe,dann EDIT ich noch mal.

LG Chris


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Chrisinger,

habe über die Suchfunktion nur relativ undifferenzierte Infos gefunden, lag aber eventuell auch an meinen Such-Stichworten.

Ich habe die bekannte (und nebenbei gesagt bemerkenswerte) n...gart-Ufermatte. Insgesamt 8 laufende Meter mit 65cm Breite wurden verarbeitet und größtenteils mit __ Moos geimpft oder mit Blumen (Saatmischung ebenfalls n...gart) besäht. Von den 8m x 0,65m schaut aber höchstens die Hälfte aus dem Wasser, der Rest ist für Verdunstung unwirksam, da unter Wasser. Fotos: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/19571&d=1192834404 und https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/19573&d=1192835469 . Oder in meiner Teichvorstellung: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6951 .

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass sich meine "kurze Zwischenfrage" zu einem eigenen Thema entwickelt. Sollen wir einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, oder wollen die Mods diesen Part eventuell verschieben? Oder einfach weitermachen? Bin noch nicht so lange hier...

Ja, Verdunstungsmaschinen, den Eindruck habe ich auch!
Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit Verdunstung via Ufermatte?

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## mikbre (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
mein Teich hat inzwischen ca. 50 cm Wasser verloren. Ich bin total deprimiert. Wenn ich von oben aus dem Fenster auf den Teich schaue, wird mir schlecht.
Ich hatte schon mal einen Teich am damaligen Haus, da hatte ich das Problem nicht.
Mit der Kondensmilch habe ich das auch schon versucht, aber die verteilt sich langsam überall hin, und von Verdunstung kann hier bei 50 cm Wasserverlust auch nicht die Rede sein, außerdem habe ich den Teich schon 3 x aufgefüllt. Ich bin's jetzt leid.

Ich habe bei dem Lieferanten der Folie auch schon reklamiert, aber die haben mich ganz schön abserviert. Das ist übrigens die Firma Heissner. Die meinen, ich müsste ihnen das Loch oder den Riss präsentieren, dann könnte man über Garantieleistung sprechen.

Und Falten gibt es doch überall bei 1,20 m Tiefe. Ich warte jetzt, bis das Wasser raus ist, dann hebe ich die Folie hoch und werde anhand des nassen Vlies den Fehler hoffentlich finden.
Oder habt Ihr einen anderen Vorschlag?

Gruß Ilo


----------



## simon (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

hallo  ilo
du musst erstmal abwarten bis der teich aufhört wasser zu verlieren,vorher macht das kondensmilch  suchen  keinen sinn
gruss simon


----------



## Berndt (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo, Alex!

Ich habe Erfahrung mit der naturagart Ufermatte. Mein Teich besteht seit 3 Jahren, in dieser Zeit musste ich nie(!)  Wasser nachfüllen (maximal 4 cm Schwankung). Mein Teich ist auch nicht beschattet, er liegt allerdings in 850 m Seehöhe, sehr windgeschützt, und ...naja, ob es am Alpenostrand (genau lesen : ) mehr regnet als an deinem Wohnort, weiß ich nicht.

Ich glaube, "Probleme" mit Verdunstung haben nur diejenigen, die keinerlei Wasserstandsschwankungen tolerieren wollen. Ein dichter Teich wird durch Regen wahrscheinlich immer wieder voll.

Inwieweit Wind (den es bei uns kaum gibt) das Wasser schneller verdunsten lässt, müsste man recherchieren, mein Teich ist jedenfalls von ca 25 Meter naturagart Ufermattte umgeben und ich habe keinerlei Verdunstungsprobleme.

Beste Grüße Berndt


----------



## Redlisch (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chrisinger,
> 
> Ich habe die bekannte (und nebenbei gesagt bemerkenswerte) n...gart-Ufermatte. Insgesamt 8 laufende Meter mit 65cm Breite wurden verarbeitet und größtenteils mit __ Moos geimpft oder mit Blumen (Saatmischung ebenfalls n...gart) besäht. Von den 8m x 0,65m schaut aber höchstens die Hälfte aus dem Wasser, der Rest ist für Verdunstung unwirksam, da unter Wasser. Ja, Verdunstungsmaschinen, den Eindruck habe ich auch!
> Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrung mit Verdunstung via Ufermatte?



Hallo, ich habe am Teich 40m und am Filterteich 16m NG Ufermatte verlegt,
am Teich schaut sie ca. 20 cm am Ft ca. 30cm raus.
Der Wasserverlust ist nicht der Rede wert. Seit Sommer ist der Wasserstand höchstens mal 3cm gesunken. 
Daher noch nie aufgefüllt.

Axel


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Redlisch, hallo Berndt,
Vielen Dank für Eure Erfahrungen. Ich werde wohl im nächsten Jahr die Kapillarsperre systematisch untersuchen müssen. Irgendwie habe ich ein wenig den Verdacht, dass vermutlich unser Mini-Wasserfall Kern des Übels ist. Entweder die Verdunstung ist hier höher (Das Wasser spritzt etwas und befeuchtet unentwegt Steine, Ufermatte, etc) oder ich habe hier wirklich eine kleine Undichtigkeit.

Damit Ihr Euch das besser vorstellen könnt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/19217&d=1192319197

Sorry, das Bild ist etwas auf Effekt getrimmt und kommt auf Windows-Systemen etwas dunkel, man kann nicht so viele Einzelheiten erkennen.
Werde in Zukunft die Bilder etwas heller einstellen.

@mikbre
Ich fühle mit Dir, blödes Gefühl, wenn man nur abwarten kann. Aber die anderen haben Recht: Ich würde auch zuerst abwarten, bis der Wasserspiegel nicht mehr sinkt, das Loch muss dann irgendwo in der Nähe der Oberfläche sein. Dass Heissner nicht bereit ist, pauschal etwas zu ersetzen, leuchtet mir auch ein. Die wollen (mit Recht) verhindern, dass sie für eventuelle Baufehler oder andere Fahrlässigkeiten in Anspruch genommen werden. Aber: Auf die korrekte Kommunikation kommt es an! Wenn die sich Dir gegenüber verhalten, wie die Axt im Walde, dann hast Du sicher Recht mit Deinem Frust.
Halt' uns doch bitte mal auf dem Laufenden.

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## sabine71 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Bei 50cm Wasserverlust glaube ich nicht das die NG Matte das Wasser aus dem Teich zieht und es verdunstet. In dem Fall denke ich auch nicht das im oberen Bereich die Kapilarsperre nicht mehr funktioniert, da muß irgendwo ein Loch sein.

Warte ab bis das Wasser aufhört zu sinken, dann erst suchen.

Vielleicht könntest du mal ein paar Bilder einstellen, dann können wir uns unter deinem Teich auch was vorstellen.

Und außerdem sind wir nieeeeeee neugierig:


----------



## mikbre (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo und guten Abend,

ich versuche es noch mal mit den Bildern. Hoffentlich klappt es.
Gruß Ilo


----------



## Chrisinger (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Ilo,

kannst du die Bilder mal grösser machen?Du kannst bis auf 244 kb gehen auf 1030 mal 1030.

Lg Chris


----------



## mikbre (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

1030 x 1030 jpg. klappt nicht (zu groß: 650 kb)
Verstehe ich nicht.

Gruß Ilo


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hi,

Du musst beide Vorgaben einhalten ... Abmaße *und* KB!

Mach die Pics mal auf 600x800 - dann passt es meistens. Wenn nicht (das kann man sich vor dem Upload anzeigen lassen) einfach die Komprimierung erhöhen. 
Fürs Forum reichen 80% der Originalqualität und darunter locker.


----------



## Frank (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Ilo,

innerhalb welcher Zeit hat er denn die 50 cm verloren?


----------



## mikbre (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Nur kurze Freude am Teich*

Hallo Frank,
jetzt sind es knapp 60 cm, die der Teich verloren hat, und das innerhalb von ca. 4 Wochen. Das ist nicht normal.
Ich warte jetzt ab, bis der Teich leer oder fast leer ist.

Gruß Ilo.


----------

